# C & C Hunt Club Ware County- Southern Zone  PICTURES ADDED



## Tom Laubach (Feb 25, 2013)

C & C Hunt Club   $700

Still hunt club 1500 acres with camp. Just outside of Waycross (SW 6 miles). Ware County.

Each member has 2 personal stands and can use and remove a climber / ladder in other areas.

We have Deer, Hogs & Turkey (some hogs)

Camp has water & electric, skinning rack, full kitchen with covered eating area. Shower house, Port a Let, Satellite TV

$50 a year for year round camper spot, Electric included in club dues.

$700  Year round access. Spouse & kids to 18 years included .

All members will be from Florida

4 spots open. 20 members total.

Tom 904-765-7063


Email tomlaubach@aol.com


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 5, 2013)

I will be up at camp this weekend March 9-10 if you would like to come for a tour.


----------



## lilbear830 (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you looking for members only from Florida?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, All members will be from Florida


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 20, 2013)

I will be at camp this weekend March 23-24.

Call me to set up a tour.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be at camp the weekend of Apr 13-14.

Call me to set up a tour.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 5, 2013)

Amy kind of restrictions on size of bucks or is it just Georgia State regs? Guest policy?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 6, 2013)

GA Regs . Guests after opening week, $25 for non family. Guest may take 1 buck/ 1 doe per season


----------



## Family Ties (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you still needing 4 members? Do you have any pictures and maps?


----------



## biobiohunter (Apr 9, 2013)

Do you have pictures of deer that you have taken off of club?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 12, 2013)

I will be at Camp this weekend April 13-14


----------



## DrCarter (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't stand Florida hunters!! The "shoot anything that walks" crowd!!! Wish yall would stay south of GA


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 18, 2013)

bump


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2013)

How many total members? How is the turkey hunting?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 21, 2013)

*C&c*

20 total members.

I  hunted openning day, and last weekend. Saw some hens.

Only 4 members have turkey hunted.

1 missed, 3 other birds heard gobbling.


----------



## ReelAffair (Apr 21, 2013)

DrCarter said:


> Can't stand Florida hunters!! The "shoot anything that walks" crowd!!! Wish yall would stay south of GA



Just jealous cause we kill the bucks that elude you.....


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 23, 2013)

I will be at the club this weekend Apr 27-28.

Call me to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063 evenings


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 23, 2013)

Gotta love these "Florida" only clubs. Lease land in Georgia use a Georgia based web site and restrict to Florida.. Good luck with your club ...


----------



## hutchens7 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there any opportunity for released quail hunting?


----------



## firegator26 (Apr 27, 2013)

Reason for Florida only is cause you Georgia "hunters" cherry pick all day everyday, so stop whining


----------



## leftystar (Apr 28, 2013)

wow what a ...


----------



## firegator26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Will you except $ after May 1st if you dont fill the 20 members?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, we accept members to we get to 20.

I will be at club this weekend May4-5.

Call to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063 Evenings


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## firegator26 (May 11, 2013)

openings? how the camp site look, im looking for a nice and clean site


----------



## GaHitman (May 13, 2013)

ReelAffair said:


> Just jealous cause we kill the bucks that elude you.....



You people kill me with "Florida only". You should just come out and say we don't want someone who lives close by because you will get to hunt it more than us!


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 23, 2013)

Plan to be up at camp June 1-2.

Call to set up a tour.


----------



## chambers270 (May 28, 2013)

I do not understand your reasoning. So if I live 1 mile south of the St Marys river I am ok to hunt the club. But if I live 3 hours north of the state line, then I am one of the bad "GA" hunters?

I have a great club with both GA and Fla hunters so it is no problem to me just kind of seems strange.


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 31, 2013)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures added


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## outsideman (Jun 14, 2013)

Posting "Florida Only",is just a poor choice of prerequisites for club membership,especially on a Georgia website, using distance and or travel time  would probably save a lot of hurt feelings and misconceptions.  The Mods should maybe make that a rule... JMO


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Jun 14, 2013)

outsideman said:


> Posting "Florida Only",is just a poor choice of prerequisites for club membership,especially on a Georgia website, using distance and or travel time  would probably save a lot of hurt feelings and misconceptions.  The Mods should maybe make that a rule... JMO



Its his lease he can let in who he wants too..Your opinion sucks quite frankly.When you guys keep your - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of Florida waters then yall can talk smack.Meanwhile 10000 of yall just crossed the state line as im typing this to come here and fish!


----------



## outsideman (Jun 15, 2013)

saltwatercowboy said:


> Its his lease he can let in who he wants too..Your opinion sucks quite frankly.When you guys keep your - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of Florida waters then yall can talk smack.Meanwhile 10000 of yall just crossed the state line as im typing this to come here and fish!



Your a Funny Guy...I've lived in Florida for 60 years, I'm sure longer than you've been around.....See your Hot Dog  attitude on both sides of the State line.............Sorry I Hurt your feelings ...


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Jun 15, 2013)

outsideman said:


> Your a Funny Guy...I've lived in Florida for 60 years, I'm sure longer than you've been around.....See your Hot Dog  attitude on both sides of the State line.............Sorry I Hurt your feelings ...



Then you and others should keep your opinions to yourself and there would be no need for "hotdog attitude",whatever that is suppose to mean..There is a political section for those.The man is trying to pay for his lease like most people on here..I do not know how people can tell a man who to put on his lease when they literally do not have a dime in it..And yes I get sick of the Florida bashing on this site..


----------



## ehunt (Jun 15, 2013)

I like the florida guys in our club they pay full amount of the dues. they hunt 1 solid week of the season, show up on club days, don't complain. and you don't hear from them till they send net years dues!BUT what if somebody from Chattanooga wanted to join your club?  no need to reply on my comment cause I wont be back to read anymore


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be at the club this weekend June  29-30.

Call me to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063 evenings


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 12, 2013)

Will be at club July 20-21.

Call to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 26, 2013)

Will be at club Aug 3-4

Call to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 8, 2013)

Will be at club Aug 17-18

Call to set up a tour.

Tom 904-765-7063


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 14, 2013)

bump


----------



## ncombass (Aug 14, 2013)

Dang I just clicked on here because it said pics added, I didn't realize I would get such commic relief from reading all this bickering from people from Georgia and Florida about joining this lease, especially from the pictures I saw of some dead flatwoods 100lb, 3pt and 6pt


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 21, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 24, 2013)

Will be at club Aug 30-Sep 1 

Call to set up a tour

Tom
904-765-7063


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 29, 2013)

Work Weekend this weekend.

Come see us!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you send me some info on the club; I am very interested. Looking for a good family oriented club for me and my family (2014-2015 season).

Any deer pics, pics of campsite, maps, or other info would be appreciated.

gjwilliamsjr1@aol.com or call me @ 321-303-1248

Deerslayer1


----------

